# Digitalracer track day at willow...



## speedr200sx (Feb 19, 2004)

On May 31, 2004 (Memorial Day which is a Monday) Digitalracer.com has a track event for anyone interested in improving their lap time or driving skills on the big track at Willow International Speedway. I recommend more nissan enthusiasts to attend this event because in the past events most cars I've seen were Evo's, WRX's, m3's and hardly any Nissan B13's, B14's, or B15's. This is not an actual racing event, just to practice and have fun. I encourage anyone who lives in California to sign up for this event.

More info: http://www.digitalracer.com/trackdays/default.htm


----------

